# Female Conductors



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Are there any "famous" women conductors?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Marin Alsop

http://www.marinalsop.com/


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Australian conductor Simone Young (born 1961). I have attended many concerts under her baton. She conducts with as much passion and taste as ever, both local top orchestras and overseas (which sadly, one or two local members here at TC frequently criticise for "putting on bums-on-seats programmes"; and yes, some conducted under Simone Young, which I have attended to great enjoyment). In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Marin Alsop conducted the orchestra for the concertos part of the Queen Elizabeth competition for Piano a few years ago, and everybody agreed she was very impressive.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Keri-Lynn Wilson, Peter Gelb's wife


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Jo-Ann Falletta (Buffalo Philharmonic)









and, in the "vintage" category, Nadia Boulanger


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I forgot Agnes Grossman (On faculty at the U of T, former MD of the Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal)









In the "not so fammous" category

Rosemary Thomson









Mélanie Léonard









(Past and current conductors in residence of the Calgary Philharmonic)

Tania Miller (MD, Victoria Symphony, Victoria BC)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I came across Sian Edwards (best known as music director of ENO in the 90s, according to Wiki) via some Tchaikovsky tone poems which weren't too shabby.

I've never yet listened to anything by Alsop that I've liked.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

That;s because, IMHO, her best repertoire is US contemporary and NOT Brahms - she did commit a Brahms cycle for NAXOS, and I agree it didn't meet (my) expectations.

Her best album - me thinks - is her *John Adams* album for NAXOS. Her "short ride on a fast machine" is quite good! I own her version of Bernstein's MASS, and I enjoy it, but that's because Jubilant Sykes who saves the day! Her vision of the work is spotty, and some movements are head-scratchers...

I think Ms Falletta is better overall.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Does Michael Tilson Thomas count? I used to see him conduct every week and well,...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm still hoping to see one with the whole package. The "no nonsense" look. The talent of Bernstein. 
The authority of Szell.

Examples for The Look...


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Eve Quiller and Sarah Caldwell were well known primarily in the field of Opera in their day.


----------

